# NHL discussion



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Just starting a new thread so as not to contaminate the other NHL thread discussions.

So, news this week was kind of interesting.

Alfredsson joining Sens management.
Not really that big a surprise.

Randy Carlyle re-hired to coach Ducks
Joins the short list of coaches in recent years whos careers werent killed by a stint in TO...Paul Maurice being the other one.

Mike Yeo to coach Blues next year after Hitch retires.
This one is kind of weird to me....will there be confusion next year amongst the staff and players? what if things change in some surprising way next year?

Also, CHI sent Bickell and Terravainen to CAR for a couple picks.Most likely just a cap balancing act for both teams in very different situations.
Question is, will CAR move to Vegas?


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Technically it was Alfredsson renewing his contract as Head of Player Development. However, it is rumoured that he is moving back to Ottawa.

How about Las Vegas getting the expansion team and nothing for Quebec City....


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Playing in Vegas would be terrible. You'd never really have a home game as there will be more out of towners at the games cheering for the away teams. Look at Arizona already, they have a Sask Roughrider fan night there?! How ridiculous is that!

Also, I can't think of another coach in league history who was fired and re-hired by the same team. Can anyone else?


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

tomsy49 said:


> Also, I can't think of another coach in league history who was fired and re-hired by the same team. Can anyone else?


Ted Nolan in Buffalo comes to mind.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Good call on that one!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> Ted Nolan is Buffalo comes to mind.


Therrien was the first that I thought of


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

tomsy49 said:


> Playing in Vegas would be terrible. You'd never really have a home game as there will be more out of towners at the games cheering for the away teams. Look at Arizona already, they have a Sask Roughrider fan night there?! How ridiculous is that!
> ?


 a rough rider night in Glendale? Wow I had no idea.
I'm personally not optimistic of Vegas as a location for a team, for reasons I mentioned before....lack of true interest/ hockey culture, proximity to Calif teams, and low likelihood of selling seasons ticket packages beyond year 1. But I wasn't convincing anyone on this site, so time will tell. But it all reminds me of the hype the Argos had in the 90s when Candy McNall and Gretzky owned the Team, signed Ismail, flew in stars, tons of "fans"came out for 3-4 games....then it all fizzled out.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

tomsy49 said:


> Also, I can't think of another coach in league history who was fired and re-hired by the same team. Can anyone else?


Aside from previously mentioned:
Punch Imlach did 2 stints at Leafs. (not sure if fired after 1st stint?)
Paul Maurice twice at Carolina.
Lemaire twice at New Jersey.
Tortorella twice at Rangers. (1st stint was interim so not fired?)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not surprised they went with Vegas--they seemed to want that right from the start.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ya, Bettman will always favor an expansion in the US over Canada. and its not much of a democracy. Pretty much nothing changes his mind.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Ugh, the Oilers are about to sign Lucic and I think it's a big mistake. It's not that he's useless, just that it's going to be a huge overpay + overterm for a big slow guy who's scored 30 goals once 6 years ago (and only once in junior). He might get 60 points a time or two if they put him with McJesus, oh yay.

Milan Lucic hockey statistics and profile at hockeydb.com


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Hmm...keep an open mind, maybe he'll bring some intangible to your team that's lacking. You should already have enough goal scorers as it is...if you can light a fire under their asses. The guy does have a lot of heart.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

It's obvious the current mix isn't working so Chiarelli is trying to change things up. If the Lucic and Demers rumours are true then there has to be a few bodies on the way out via trade. Hall, Nugent-Hopkins and Eberle are likely the names getting talked about and to a lesser extent, Pouliot and Yakupov. Making a deal for more help on defense is certainly a lot easier to stomach when Chiarelli has already filled the hole with the best FA available. But if the end game doesn't include dealing a few roster players for a top pairing D-man then I don't get this move at all.

Overpaying in FA is nothing new and the Oilers won't be the last team to do it but it's still frustrating to see, I get it.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

And there goes Hall.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, Oilers are getting just crucified in media and social media. I don't think it's a great trade, but we did get a large body who played #2 def last year, is young and on a long and decent contract. Just have to convince myself we have enough offense, we needed to do this....but it's not the #1 RH Dman everyone wants. We better pray Klefbom is healthy this year and that Nurse takes a big step forward in development. I do think those 2 guys are or will be outstanding Dmen. Some day.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Subban for Weber?! What the hell's going on today?


While they are both top level D-men it just seems a little crazy to me why either team would let them go.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Moosehead said:


> While they are both top level D-men it just seems a little crazy to me why either team would let them go.


For Montréal, it's PK's attitude outside the rink that makes it. 
The press here says Nashville wanted to avoid paying bonus on July 1st.
In the short term, Montréal has a good trade, but in the long run Nashville has the best. 
It's not a bad trade per say, but still a very surprising one.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Moosehead said:


> While they are both top level D-men it just seems a little crazy to me why either team would let them go.


I'm thinking it's an attempt to improve chemistry. Both guys are equally, although differently skilled IMO. But PKs immature on the ice, and Weber can't seem to get Nsh very deep, and maybe a declining value.

Lots of trade activity. 
Okposo to Buf. Lucic to EDM.
TML have a new goalie (Andersen) to crush his hopes and dreams and leave an empty shell.

TML may wind up with another high pick next year


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Oilers got a new goalie. JOnas Gustavsson ""Monster" ex-TML, ex DET.. 
Good luck with that


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Matt Martin now a leaf. I was actually telling my wife a few months ago that I thought he would be the kind of guy TML would be attracted to. Sort of what David Clarkson was supposed to be,


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Matt Martin now a leaf. I was actually telling my wife a few months ago that I thought he would be the kind of guy TML would be attracted to. Sort of what David Clarkson was supposed to be,


Toronto Maple Leafs sign Matt Martin to FOUR year contract


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Toronto Maple Leafs sign Matt Martin to FOUR year contract


Let's hope he doesn't change when he gets here.
Clarkson got real stupid when he came to TML.
PHaneuf lost all his piss and vinegar and started playing soft like a primadonna when he got here.
There's something in the water.

Interesting comments in your link.a lot of them are based on the potentially false assumption that guys like JVR, komarov and Bozak will still be there next year.
I was pretty sure they were really working the phones to see what they could get for those 3 last year.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm liking what the Flames have been up to so far.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

zontar said:


> I'm liking what the Flames have been up to so far.


Oh ya? What specifically?



Roman polak a leaf again...I like him. A defence man that actually defends. Imagine that these days!
Between him, that Irish ruffian Martin, Kadri the rat, those bristly Russians Komarov and shostikov, TML might be returning to the old days of being an annoying team to play against. Lupuls never shy to get rough either....if he remains a leaf.

Good guy James Reimer backing up Luongo in Florida....he might see some ice time though, as Lou went under the knife this week for hip surgery so likely to be out for at least a few months. Speaking from experience, modern goaltending is hard on the hips.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Oh ya? What specifically?


Well they addressed, at least short term, their goaltending situation between a trade and a free agent signing (Elliot & Johnson)-They aren't tied down with either longterm if it doesn't work out--but it should at least bridge them while the rest of the team develops (And maybe a young goalie from the minors)

The signing of Brouwer helps the forwards.

And their draft picks have some good potential--especially Tkachuk


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Kind of an interesting year so far.
Jagr is a horse, really fun for the fans.
Crosbys on a tear. if he stays healthy he may finally have a complete big season.
Lundqvists best days may be behind him.
Are CBJ the real deal?
was hoping good guy reimer would have a great night in TO for some redemption/karma, but wasn't meant to be....he's just cursed here I guess.

TML are fun to watch. Really impressed with Marner most of all. The media is in love with Matthews, but I'm not seeing it. They're always quick to anoint the new MLSE chosen one, He's good, not great...at least yet. his stats are inflated by 1 incredible but meaningless game. Not a lot of personality either. He makes Crosby look manic. To me, Laine was the big win in that draft so far.
Matt martin is a dud. Andersens got his game figured out, he's looking pretty solid now. JVR seems to be in the doghouse.likely not long for this city. Kadris a leader now lol. It's a good situation. Ticket sales are surely down, but they're playing very entertaining hockey, even if they lose most games by 1 goal. You can see the potential, and it may even get them 1 more high pick at the end of the season.

Is MTL missing Subban? Doesn't look like it. But price doesn't seem himself, so maybe he does


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Matthews is hardly the 3rd best rookie in the team. He's been on a tear and is sound in all aspects of the game. He's number two in all rookie scoring even though he is playing on an all rookie line. He's not flashy or a mouthpiece of self promotion but man he is incredible. 

There is no way ticket sales are down. For the first time in a long time the team is entertaining and there is a point to watching the games. In a couple of seasons and a couple of d men, we are going to be really good.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Actually, I think he is the best rookie on the team. He leads the team in points and goals, is a plus player playing on an all rookie line, and plays centre. Marner is great too and things are looking up!

I don't think anyone is McDavid's equal but I think Matthews is comparable to the best of the rest. And yes, since we are at it, I would still take him over Laine! (the points gap is closing and Laine has played 3 more games).

I must say as a lifelong leaf fan it's fun to finally argue about who is good rather than who sucks


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> TML are fun to watch. Really impressed with Marner most of all.


Marner is my favourite Leafs rookie and I think he has the potential to be the next Dougie.




> The media is in love with Matthews, but I'm not seeing it. They're always quick to anoint the new MLSE chosen one, He's good, not great...at least yet.



He is exceptionally good.




> his stats are inflated by 1 incredible but meaningless game.



That's a bit silly. Would you also make the argument that Laine's stats are inflated by scoring a hat trick?




> Not a lot of personality either. He makes Crosby look manic.



Personality is irrelevant. Did Sundin have much of a personality?




> To me, Laine was the big win in that draft so far.


Laine is a sniper, nothing more. Matthews is the more complete player. Similarly, Crosby is a more complete player than Ovechkin. 

The truth is that both teams got exactly what they needed from the player they chose. Toronto needed a center, Winnipeg didn't.




> JVR seems to be in the doghouse.likely not long for this city.


He is nowhere near the doghouse, he is simply their most valuable trade asset (outside of the rookies of course).




> Ticket sales are surely down


Huh? Ticket sales were down last year, they are not down this year.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> There is no way ticket sales are down. For the first time in a long time the team is entertaining and there is a point to watching the games. In a couple of seasons and a couple of d men, we are going to be really good.


You can buy Leaf tickets from the venue game day for most games.
Im pretty sure that's still down  Maybe not down from last years historical dead-last tank year, but surely compared to most years.
Another bellweather for fan interest is how much they come up on talk radio.
on fan590, they rarely get discussed outside of Leafs lunch compared to previous years. TML aren't a topic any more than the NFL, which doesn't even have a team here. And far less than baseball, even though the Jays haven't played a game in 2 months.

I think theyre playing really exciting hockey and are fun to watch. but I think many fans are still disenchanted with the previous couple years and haven't bought into the rookies yet. it feels like the same kind of fan apathy as after a PA strike.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree with this:

Laine is a sniper, nothing more. Matthews is the more complete player. Similarly, Crosby is a more complete player than Ovechkin. 

The truth is that both teams got exactly what they needed from the player they chose. Toronto needed a center, Winnipeg didn't.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Its an age-old debate, and youre either a Crosby guy or an Ovechkin guy, for the most part.
But I don't think ovechkin gets enough credit because hes never been surrounded by the talent that Crosby has, and thus has to make up for much more of his teammates deficiencies, not to mention some Canadian media bias.
I think hes become a very complete player and his physical game puts Crosbys to shame. Players don't fear a massive hit from Crosby the way they might get from Ovie. Hitting is still part of the game, thankfully much more than cheapshots, diving and whining, and durability is a value in its own right  A guy like Kadri doesn't get under Ovies skin the way he does with Sid.
To me, at this stage they are both about the same in terms of "completeness" but offer different things.
Crosby was very fortunate to land in Pitt when he did. Had he been drafted by TML or NYI or PHL, I think his legendary status would be quite different. Its been a great combination.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> You can buy Leaf tickets from the venue game day for most games.



That is the organization holding tickets back and then releasing them, not ones that were available but hadn't sold.

And if you think attendance is down you might want to check the facts. The link below shows them as being at 101.9% capacity.

2016-2017 NHL Attendance - National Hockey League - ESPN




> Another bellweather for fan interest is how much they come up on talk radio.



They are on talk radio constantly, and that will increase soon once the football season is over.




> on fan590, they rarely get discussed outside of Leafs lunch compared to previous years.


_Leafs Lunch_ isn't on Fan590. Never has been. It is on TSN1050 as is _Overdrive_ (the crew that used to do _Leafs Lunch_ but were moved to the afternoon drive slot because they were so popular and now have to cover all sports, not just the Leafs or hockey in general).




> TML aren't a topic any more than the NFL, which doesn't even have a team here.



Um yes, they are. I have no idea what you are listening to but I hear them talked about on the radio every single day on various channels and at various times.




> And far less than baseball, even though the Jays haven't played a game in 2 months.



The Jays are only being talked about now because of the Encarnacion and Bautista contract negotiations, and one of those is now over and done with.





> I think theyre playing really exciting hockey and are fun to watch. but I think many fans are still disenchanted with the previous couple years and haven't bought into the rookies yet. it feels like the same kind of fan apathy as after a PA strike.



You must be projecting because your comments do not even remotely reflect my experience listening to talk radio, etc. here in the GTA.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

colchar said:


> That is the organization holding tickets back and then releasing them, not ones that were available but hadn't sold.
> 
> And if you think attendance is down you might want to check the facts. The link below shows them as being at 101.9% capacity.
> 
> ...


Yes, we are definitely perceiving things quite differently.
But you are correct on one minor point, whatever the noon time hour of hockey talk is called on 590, it is not Leafs lunch. Old habits die hard for me, from the old days with Bill Watters...what a great name for the show.
But that's about all i'll agree with, as my radio is pretty much fixed to fan 590, I stand by my other comments, and my own 2 eyes/2 ears.
I think im as objective about the Leafs as anyone. A fanboy is not a word that would ever apply to me, unlike many in this town. and I think that can cloud perception/ judgement. im a fan of the sport, not any particular team.

Its an interestingly ego-centric and condescending conclusion you arrive at, that if 2 _subjective_ experiences differ, yours must be the correct one and anyone else must be "projecting". lol. arrogantly flawed reasoning at best.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> But you are correct on one minor point, whatever the noon time hour of hockey talk is called on 590, it is not Leafs lunch.



It never was called _Leafs Lunch_, nor was it ever dedicated to the Leafs. It is called _Hockey Central at Noon_ and has always dealt with the NHL in general. Despite that, check how often they lead off the show with a discussion of the Leafs. Hell, just today they got to the Leafs six minutes into the show, and before that they were primarily joking around about Alain Vigneault catching a ride to his team's game on their opponent's plane. The Leafs were the first team they actually talked about.

Over on TSN they have local shows dedicated to local teams (ie. _Leafs Lunch_), not the league in general (with the number of channels they have it is easier to dedicate shows to local teams while still having a national presence). But the guys in Toronto were so popular that they were moved to the afternoon drive slot, where they have to discuss all sports, and a new host was brought in for _Leafs Lunch_.




> But that's about all i'll agree with, as my radio is pretty much fixed to fan 590, I stand by my other comments, and my own 2 eyes/2 ears.


One local station is hardly representative of the market in general now is it? Try listening to TSN for a few days (after the holidays, because their schedule is all screwed up due to people taking time off right now).





> Its an interestingly ego-centric and condescending conclusion you arrive at, that if 2 _subjective_ experiences differ, yours must be the correct one and anyone else must be "projecting". lol. arrogantly flawed reasoning at best.



No, it is not. You are taking your experience listening to a single station, are projecting that to the entire market, and are drawing incorrect conclusions based on what is, by your own admission, a limited sample size.

One station does not define the Toronto market.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am no longer in the Toronto area so I don't listen to the Fan 590 any longer but I will admit that the team is finally exciting to watch. I believe it has been awhile since we had three players have 10 goals this early in the season. 

As for Matthews vs. Laine, I think Matthews is a little more of a complete player but I would have either one on my team. 

Marner? You can't help but love the way he plays.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I am no longer in the Toronto area so I don't listen to the Fan 590 any longer but I will admit that the team is finally exciting to watch. I believe it has been awhile since we had three players have 10 goals this early in the season.
> 
> As for Matthews vs. Laine, I think Matthews is a little more of a complete player but I would have either one on my team.
> 
> Marner? You can't help but love the way he plays.



And now Matthews has 20 goals to lead all rookies and sits second in goals in the entire league, behind only Crosby.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

colchar said:


> And now Matthews has 20 goals to lead all rookies and sits second in goals in the entire league, behind only Crosby.


I just finished watching the highlights. That was quite the game and quite the comeback that Detroit staged to take it into overtime. Matthews was pretty emotional when he scored the winner in overtime.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I just finished watching the highlights. That was quite the game and quite the comeback that Detroit staged to take it into overtime. Matthews was pretty emotional when he scored the winner in overtime.



That fourth Detroit goal should not have counted.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

colchar said:


> That fourth Detroit goal should not have counted.


Why not?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Why not?



Goalie interference.

They reviewed it and called it a goal but Andersen was clearly interfered with. Kelly Hrudy was saying that same thing after the game.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

All the Leaf fans must be getting excited...playoffs are an actual possibility. Toronto would be crazy in the spring with Raps _and_ Leafs in their postseasons.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

leftysg said:


> *All the Leaf fans must be getting excited...playoffs are an actual possibilit*y. Toronto would be crazy in the spring with Raps _and_ Leafs in their postseasons.


I am a Leafs follower but I wouldn't get too excited yet. They are playing well but anything can happen. 

One of the most encouraging signs is they are on the cusp of a playoff spot but they have also lost a lot of one goal games. If they can just overcome some of the things that lost those close games, they could jump up in the standings by quite a few points.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I just want to see ANY Canadian team win the Stanley Cup...I'm at the point where I don't even care which Canadian team wins the cup - as long as Lord Stanley comes home soon. Pathetic that we haven't had a Canadian franchise win the cup in over 20 years...we have some of the strongest hockey markets up here yet lately we can barely get a single team into the playoffs =(


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Most of the players who get their name on the Cup are Canadians.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

zontar said:


> Most of the players who get their name on the Cup are Canadians.


I know but it's still important for the Canadian teams to do well and the loyal Canadian fans deserve a Stanley Cup =)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Will the Leafs make the playoffs this year?
Will they finally beat the Canadiens this year?


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

The Leafs are holding down a playoff spot with games in hand on everyone else in a playoff position so they might actually pull it off and get in. I hope Ottawa gets in too. I just want to see some Canadian teams in the playoffs this year.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

doriangrey said:


> I just want to see ANY Canadian team win the Stanley Cup...I'm at the point where I don't even care which Canadian team wins the cup - as long as Lord Stanley comes home soon. Pathetic that we haven't had a Canadian franchise win the cup in over 20 years...we have some of the strongest hockey markets up here yet lately we can barely get a single team into the playoffs =(


Isn't Stanley an English name? And are not most Canadians from the United Kingdom or France, originally? So if the Stanley Cup is going to go home, shouldn't it be sent to Europe?


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

The Stanley Cup home in Europe?!? No sir - the Stanley Cup originated in Canada as an amateur trophy for Canadian hockey. 

The Stanley Cup was originally commissioned in 1892 as the Dominion Hockey Challenge Cup. It was for Lord Stanley of Preston who was the Governor General Of Canada at that time. The cup was originally awarded to Canada's top-ranking amateur hockey club. The first Cup was awarded in 1893 to Montreal and professional teams first became eligible to challenge for the Stanley Cup in 1906. 



Steadfastly said:


> Isn't Stanley an English name? And are not most Canadians from the United Kingdom or France, originally? So if the Stanley Cup is going to go home, shouldn't it be sent to Europe?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Isn't Stanley an English name? And are not most Canadians from the United Kingdom or France, originally? So if the Stanley Cup is going to go home, shouldn't it be sent to Europe?


Now you're just trying to stir things up...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> Now you're just trying to stir things up...





doriangrey said:


> The Stanley Cup home in Europe?!? No sir - the Stanley Cup originated in Canada as an amateur trophy for Canadian hockey.
> 
> The Stanley Cup was originally commissioned in 1892 as the Dominion Hockey Challenge Cup. It was for Lord Stanley of Preston who was the Governor General Of Canada at that time. The cup was originally awarded to Canada's top-ranking amateur hockey club. The first Cup was awarded in 1893 to Montreal and professional teams first became eligible to challenge for the Stanley Cup in 1906.


I wondered if you were going to call me on that.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I think the NHL should let the officials rule and not be subjected to challenges and calls to HQ for in-depth analyses on goals. A call should be a call...period. It bogs the game down and everything will likely even out in the wash over the span of the season.

Perhaps in the playoffs the present situation can return, but in regular season games it gets to be too much.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> I've never understood that line of thinking. I live in Edmonton and am an Oilers fan. Why would I have any more allegiance to the Leafs, Senators, Canucks, Jets or Flames than to any American team? Back when the Canucks were playing the Bruins in the Stanley Cup final, there were two Edmontonians playing for the Bruins. Also, my father had been a Bruins fan when I was a kid and Bobby Orr was my favorite player when I was really young, so I've always had an affinity for them. It seemed pretty natural for me to cheer for the Bruins in that series. But I kept getting chastised for not cheering for the "Canadian" team, even though the Canucks were mostly a bunch of Swedes and there were actually more Canadians playing for the Bruins. Similarly, a friend of mine's nephew plays for the Blues and I'd cheer for them over any "Canadian" team other than the Oilers. Another friend of mine is close family friends with a guy who plays for the Rangers. He's always kept me updated on his career and I'd cheer for him and his team over any Canadian team other than the Oilers as well. Any concept that I have some national duty to cheer for the Leafs or any other "Canadian" team because of where they play their home games seems ridiculous to me.


many times when a canadian based team played a US Based team there have been more Canadians on he US based team--and so when the players get their day with the Cup it spends many days in Canada...

And I spend all season cheering against my team's rivals--and I am supposed to suddenly cheer for the enemy because where they are based?
I cheered for the Hurricanes in 06 when they played the Oilers for the Cup--and for former Flame--Mike Commodore.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

There are number of different reasons why a fan would support a particular team. But when you get down to it, the question is whether you are cheering for the city, the country, the team or the players. 

1. The City - you either live (or lived) in the city, or just happen to like the city, so you cheer for the team that represents it.

2. The Country - you cheer for Canadian teams over the US because you see it as patriotic. Or Maybe you cheer for a US team because the players are largely Canadian.

3. The Team - you liked the Bruins or Wings when you were a kid and continued supporting them. Maybe you like the colour of their jerseys...or maybe you see them as an underdog.

4. The Players - you like many of the players on the team...you may have met them or followed their careers and you like to see them win.

In any event it doesn't matter a damn why you support a particular team. . As long as watching hockey brings you pleasure, so pour a beer, turn up the volume and sit back and enjoy it!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Krelf said:


> There are number of different reasons why a fan would support a particular team. But when you get down to it, the question is whether you are cheering for the city, the country, the team or the players.
> 
> 1. The City - you either live (or lived) in the city, or just happen to like the city, so you cheer for the team that represents it.
> 
> ...


I've had all 4 apply...


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I was cheering for the Avalanche last night, why? My cousin (Spencer Martin) got his first start in net for the avs. He's been called up a few times this year but he was a backup, this was his first start since an exhibition game in his draft year (2013 i think). He had a great game even though they lost in OT, the team is the shits though I thought they played pretty good.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm a 3. Let's go Rangers!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Leafs 4; Detroit 0. 

The rookies the Leafs picked up are doing great but Frederik Andersen was one of the best off-season pick ups of any team.


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

FLAMES WIN AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Any thoughts on this article?
Make Hart Trophy voting great again
I say MVP is important--so is best player--and there is an award for that the players vote on--and also other voters pick best player for MVP.
No reason there can't be both awards...


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

Everton FC said:


> FLAMES WIN AGAIN!!!!!


After last season, it's so nice to see just about all the Canadian teams still definitely in the playoff race. (Sorry Vancouver)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hell of an OT against NYR last night.
I knew if it went to a shootout TML would be f-ed though, so was hoping they d put it away in OT or reg.
when both are at their best, Lunqvist >Andersen.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Farmboyjo said:


> After last season, it's so nice to see just about all the Canadian teams still definitely in the playoff race. (Sorry Vancouver)


The Canucks seem in better shape than the Jets (games played), and I don't have much hope for the Flames either (differential). So 4 of 7 will probably make it.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

The Canucks will not make the playoffs this year. Benning will be a seller at the trade deadline and I am willing to bet the Canucks will move several players to try and get better for the future. I look forward to the day when all the Canadian teams are competitive and they all make the playoffs...could happen =)


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

doriangrey said:


> The Canucks will not make the playoffs this year. Benning will be a seller at the trade deadline and I am willing to bet the Canucks will move several players to try and get better for the future. I look forward to the day when all the Canadian teams are competitive and they all make the playoffs...could happen =)


They better not let Hutton go. But that's the sort of harebrained thing Benning could do.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Will Toronto or Ottawa catch Montreal?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Brian Boyle was just acquired from Tampa Bay by the Leafs. I think they were looking at someone who was good in the face-off circle and he is.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> Brian Boyle was just acquired from Tampa Bay by the Leafs. I think they were looking at someone who was good in the face-off circle and he is.


I don't like the idea of using a 2nd round choice for a 32 year old who is becoming a free agent at the end of this year. This time next year Boyle will be gone and so will our draft choice.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Krelf said:


> I don't like the idea of using a 2nd round choice for a 32 year old who is becoming a free agent at the end of this year. This time next year Boyle will be gone and so will our draft choice.


Meh. Froese is likely a career AHLer and a 2nd rd pick has roughly a 33% chance of playing 100+ games in the NHL and is very likely to be someone entirely forgettable. Besides, Leafs have (had) three 2nd round picks in 2017 and two in 2018. It's not like the draft cupboard is bare.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Not much of note happened--although I think some teams overpaid.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Krelf said:


> I don't like the idea of using a 2nd round choice for a 32 year old who is becoming a free agent at the end of this year. This time next year Boyle will be gone and so will our draft choice.



They had three second rounders in what is considered to be a weak draft. I am sure that they consulted Hunter before dealing the pick. Besides, with the expansion draft coming there will be all kinds of deals made and the Leafs are in a good position to pick up players who other teams stand to lose for nothing. That can make up for the lost pick and/or picks can be included in any deals they make thus making the second they gave up for Boyle even more meaningless.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

And the Leafs are back in the playoff picture and Montreal have just been surpassed by Ottawa.

As for the Flames, they have been very impressive of late.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> As for the Flames, they have been very impressive of late.


9 in a row--something they didn't even do in their Cup year or the seasons they won or challenged for the President's trophy.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Well the Calgary streak is over.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Beaten by the Bruins, who themselves were on a streak but were then beaten last night by the Oilers who scored 7 for the 2nd game in a row.

Talbot hasn't looked that good for a couple of weeks now though, kinda worried as we head into the home stretch. But if we play like last night (and the other night vs Dallas) the rest of the way we should be OK.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

keto said:


> Beaten by the Bruins, who themselves were on a streak but were then beaten last night by the Oilers who scored 7 for the 2nd game in a row.
> 
> Talbot hasn't looked that good for a couple of weeks now though, kinda worried as we head into the home stretch. But if we play like last night (and the other night vs Dallas) the rest of the way we should be OK.


Several of the Oilers' goals last night were a result of some very fortunate "puck luck" so hopefully they don't need to count on that too often. Also, it's hard to fault Talbot on any of the goals he gave up...shorthanded backhander he couldn't see through a screen from his own D-Man that hit the post and went in...Marchand left all alone at the side of the net while every Oiler on the ice went to the puck carrier on the other side of the ice...PP tic-tac-toe, cross-crease pass...and another PP one-time clapper from the slot to the blocker-side top corner...all well executed scoring plays (or poorly defended by Oilers).

I was at the Penguins' game last Friday and Talbot was PHENOMENAL but the Oilers let him down by not solving the soon-to-be FA (or Golden Knight) Fleury...ugh.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I agree, I wasn't *especially* pointing to last night, though that I can recall Talbot hasn't stolen us any game lately, he did a bunch of that in the first 1/2 or 2/3 of the season. And we ran into a few outstanding goalie performances in a row including Fleury's.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

keto said:


> I agree, I wasn't *especially* pointing to last night, though that I can recall Talbot hasn't stolen us any game lately, he did a bunch of that in the first 1/2 or 2/3 of the season. And we ran into a few outstanding goalie performances in a row including Fleury's.


Fair enough...and agreed, he hasn't "stolen" any wins lately.

Might be time for a bit of a break letting the backup get a few starts under his belt and giving Talbot a bit of a breather to hopefully recharge his batteries for a potential playoff run!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well the Flames started a new streak--but given their lack of success in Anaheim, should they try to avoid that match up?
They can beat Anaheim as the home team--but it's tough when they are the visitors.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

johnnyshaka said:


> Fair enough...and agreed, he hasn't "stolen" any wins lately.
> 
> Might be time for a bit of a break letting the backup get a few starts under his belt and giving Talbot a bit of a breather to hopefully recharge his batteries for a potential playoff run!


You are likely right. The hockey analysts are saying he could likely use a bit of a rest too.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Talbot played well tonight, what are the hockey analysts saying?


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Top spot in the Atlantic Division will be hot this week with the Senators and Canadiens meeting 3 times in 8 days. Habs took the first one in a shoot out last night to go 2 points up.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

ZeroGravity said:


> Senators and Canadiens meeting 3 times in 8 days. Habs took the first one in a shoot out last night to go 2 points up.


Sens got a point too, so Habs are 1 point up as far as between the 2 teams.

In other news, that green abomination last night was an abomination. Do you want to be "The Toronto Maple Leaf" or not?


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Sens got a point too, so Habs are 1 point up as far as between the 2 teams.


The Habs were one point up on the Sens in the division and took the extra point for the OT-SO win so they are at 88, Sens 86. If the Sens win tonight in regulation, they will take over first spot because they still have a game in hand over the Habs as the first tie-breaker


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Ah, now I see what you meant.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

ZeroGravity said:


> The Habs were one point up on the Sens in the division and took the extra point for the OT-SO win so they are at 88, Sens 86. If the Sens win tonight in regulation, they will take over first spot because they still have a game in hand over the Habs as the first tie-breaker


So how did that work out?

Well still some games left.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

What a crappy game by the Sens, couldn't generate any real offense to speak of. Definitely Montreal's game last night.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

And it's looking better for the Leafs. 

Calgary and Edmonton aren't doing too bad either.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

ZeroGravity said:


> What a crappy game by the Sens, couldn't generate any real offense to speak of. Definitely Montreal's game last night.


I'm starting to wonder how badly either of these teams want to face the Rangers in the first round.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

jb welder said:


> I'm starting to wonder how badly either of these teams want to face the Rangers in the first round.


I'm sure neither do, Tomorrow's game "should" be a real burner. Can't wait.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

well, that was a bit of a let down....


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oilers tied for first in Pacific. Crazy.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

keto said:


> Oilers tied for first in Pacific. Crazy.


That division & conference could go down to the wire as the order of the standings--although I think we probably know which teams are getting in...


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

The fog is too thick to confirm it but I KNOW pigs are flying high in the skies of Edmonton right this second!!!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Long time Rangers fan here but now I'm starting to wonder how we would matchup with first in the Atlantic.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

vadsy said:


> Talbot played well tonight, what are the hockey analysts saying?


 Some experts are calling him to be a Vezina finalist off his performance this year.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, it looks like after their win last night over Detroit, the Leafs are going to make the playoffs. I doubt if they will get very far but it's a start for them.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*NHL announces it won't participate in 2018 Olympics*

*NHL announces it won't participate in 2018 Olympics*


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Well, it looks like after their win last night over Detroit, the Leafs are going to make the playoffs. I doubt if they will get very far but it's a start for them.


I like their chances against the Sens a lot more than against the Caps. 
Not sure who I'd cheer for between Sens and Leafs. Win/win but also lose/lose as far as one Canadian team carrying on but one being eliminated.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

As a life long leaf fan I hiss every time some media talking head proclaims "the leafs are in." They are NOT in and if you have followed this team for any length of team you know they find ways to lose and are prone to astronomical collapses.

I know, I know, different team different year, different talent level. But with a weak defence and a scattering of old "18 wheeler" player still around, I won't rest until the x is beside their name. If we lose to Tampa tomorrow it will be full on panic city.

With all of that said, I cannot describe how great it has been to watch the Leafs this year. Even if disaster hits and we don't make it, this team is in really good shape for years to come. It wouldn't surprise me if there is a bit of a regression next year, but if we improve our backline I think we are going to move up, up, up.

TG


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Even with one point to clinch a 4 game skid like the Sens went through was enough to drop them to the last wildcard from almost leading the Atlantic. Nothing is certain until it is certain.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

traynor_garnet said:


> if you have followed this team for any length of team you know they find ways to lose and are prone to astronomical collapses.


2013 playoffs vs Bruins. Can't possibly lose.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

jb welder said:


> 2013 playoffs vs Bruins. Can't possibly lose.


As a longtime Bruins fan it gave me great joy to see the Leafs blow that game 7. I recall watching that game surrounded by a load of insufferable Leaf fans. The look on their faces after the game was priceless.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mario said:


> As a longtime Bruins fan it gave me great joy to see the Leafs blow that game 7. I recall watching that game surrounded by a load of insufferable Leaf fans. The look on their faces after the game was priceless.


Hey, you just shush up now, boy! (I'm one of the insufferable Leaf fans)

Seriously, I didn't think Boston was going to make it this year but they have turned their game around a bit in the last little while. I don't think the Leafs or Boston will go very far but we will see if it plays out that way in the next few weeks.

And the Leafs beat the Penguins in a nail biter to earn a berth to the playoffs.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Hey, you just shush up now, boy! (I'm one of the insufferable Leaf fans)
> 
> Seriously, I didn't think Boston was going to make it this year but they have turned their game around a bit in the last little while. I don't think the Leafs or Boston will go very far but we will see if it plays out that way in the next few weeks.
> 
> And the Leafs beat the Penguins in a nail biter to earn a berth to the playoffs.


The Leafs weren't expected to even get in the playoffs so they've played above expectations. The difference between the the Leafs and the Bruins currently is that the Leafs future is brighter. Those young rookies are going to get some playoff experience even if its a short run. If the rookies keep improving and this doesn't prove to be a one off I'll guess there could be a cup or legitimate cup run with in the next 2 to 3 years.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Whether they face the Sens or Caps, I'm sure the Leafs will do _at least_ as well as the Jets did in their last playoff run.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Good news for Leaf fans; 80% of playoff games in 2017 have been won by the road team!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Good news for Leaf fans; 80% of playoff games in 2017 have been won by the road team!


And the Flames need to cash in on that as they can't seem to win in Anaheim


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> And the Flames need to cash in on that as they can't seem to win in Anaheim


They finally did cash...............................out, that is. 

Too bad; I would have liked them to at least make a series out of it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> They finally did cash...............................out, that is.
> 
> Too bad; I would have liked them to at least make a series out of it.


Well at least they didn't get blown out in any of the games-the scores were all close.
They need more players to score though.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

zontar said:


> Well at least they didn't get blown out in any of the games-the scores were all close.
> They need more players to score though.


I feel bad for Elliott...he was so good for the last few months and then had a few bad bounces go in and it all just unraveled.

Don't get me wrong, I'm fine with the Flames being out but hate to see it happen like that.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> I feel bad for Elliott...he was so good for the last few months and then had a few bad bounces go in and it all just unraveled.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm fine with the Flames being out but hate to see it happen like that.


It certainly wasn't the same--and not what most people expected--but again--at least they weren't blown out like 7-0 or something...


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

zontar said:


> It certainly wasn't the same--and not what most people expected--but again--at least they weren't blown out like 7-0 or something...


Well played...lol!

I was playing hockey when that game started and as we quickly geared down to head to the bar to catch the 3rd period we heard the score and decided to enjoy an extra beer in the room instead...glad to say I missed that entire game! Ouch.

The Oilers have dominated this OT period, it would be tragedy to lose this one.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> Well played...lol!
> 
> I was playing hockey when that game started and as we quickly geared down to head to the bar to catch the 3rd period we heard the score and decided to enjoy an extra beer in the room instead...glad to say I missed that entire game! Ouch.
> 
> The Oilers have dominated this OT period, it would be tragedy to lose this one.


Well since they are still in it--I can't pick on them too much...


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

zontar said:


> Well since they are still in it--I can't pick on them too much...


No worries...if the shoe were on the other foot I would be chuckling about an ass-kicking like that, too!

Wow...yup, I had the little French guy in the OT Winner pool!?!

I think I'll need another beer just to calm down.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> Well at least they didn't get blown out in any of the games-the scores were all close.
> They need more players to score though.


Yes and how about one more top level defenceman or do you think they have that covered?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Calgary's defence corp isn't an issue, I don't think...though I don't offhand know how old a few of them are.

That Edmonton OT was something else last night, wow. We were jumping up off the couch on every close chance ... I think I almost got a full cardio workout.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes and how about one more top level defenceman or do you think they have that covered?


Well they need to dump Wideman--and maybe get some more depth--but they do have some good prospects coming.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oilers in 6, wasn't necessarily expecting that. Klefbom didn't play the 3rd period but was on the bench, if he's hurt enough to miss time that is very bad news for us, our D depth is about nonexistent. They played well against Anaheim this year, wonder if we can give them a decent series?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keto said:


> Oilers in 6, wasn't necessarily expecting that. Klefbom didn't play the 3rd period but was on the bench, if he's hurt enough to miss time that is very bad news for us, our D depth is about nonexistent. They played well against Anaheim this year, wonder if we can give them a decent series?


Talbot has been excellent for them. If they had one more top D, they might get to the finals. Time will tell but they are playing exciting hockey once again.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Well Rangers survived the Habs...who will be up next?


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm bummed about the Habs losing - but the Rangers were the better team the last 2 games. Sens and Leafs better win today!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay, Boston's gone. Hooray!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Too bad about the Leaf's exit. They certainly did put an exciting product on the ice this year. It was great too watch the team grow and learn. Here's to an Edmonton/Toronto final in a couple of years from now


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I watched most of the Caps vs Leafs games and the Leafs were very exciting to watch! That team is going to be very good in the near future. I'm also very happy to see the Sens beat the Bruins (can't stand the Bruins). 

Any predictions for the 2nd round?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

doriangrey said:


> I watched most of the Caps vs Leafs games and the Leafs were very exciting to watch! That team is going to be very good in the near future. I'm also very happy to see the Sens beat the Bruins (can't stand the Bruins).
> 
> Any predictions for the 2nd round?


Rangers in 7
Pittsburgh 6
Anaheim in 6
Nashville in 6


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

SaucyJack said:


> Here's to an Edmonton/Toronto final in a couple of years from now


Just this morning I was wondering when the last all Canadian final would have been so I checked. 1989, Flames beat Habs in 6.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Here are my predictions (and commentary  for the 2nd round:

Blues vs Preds – the Blues ended the season as one of the hottest teams in the NHL and I think that will continue. They are hot at just the right time and that is key in the playoffs. Plus I think the Wild are a better team than the Preds so if the Blues were able to tame the Wild in 5 then I think they should be able to prey on the Preds. Blues win in 5.

Ducks vs Oilers – It was fun watching the Oilers beat the Sharks but I don’t think the Oilers will be able to win a best of 7 series against a bigger, tougher and more experienced Ducks team. Plus I think the 1st round series took more out of the tank for the Oilers than the Ducks. I really don’t like the Ducks at all and I would love to see the Oilers win this series so I really hope I’m wrong here but my prediction is that the Ducks will win this series. Ducks win in 6.

Sens vs Rangers – This is a hard one to call because both teams showed great determination in the 1st round but I think the Sens can pull this off. I can’t really describe it or put my finger on it but I think there’s something special going on with that Ottawa team. I think the series will be close but I’m going with my heart on this one. Sens win in 7.

Caps vs Pens – I really, really, really don’t want the Caps to win. Maybe we should go double or nothing on this series Mike...lol...although you also picked the Pens to win. I don’t like Ovechkin at all and I think Crosby is amazing so I’m hoping the Pens come out on top here. I think this will be a close series but I think the Pens are a little bit faster, a little more skilled and a better team overall. Plus they have Crosby - and I would never bet against that guy - so I think they will win. Pens win in 6.

Enjoy the games!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Wild are out..

Preds in 5 just swept the Hawks...keep rolling and St. Louis is next to feel the blues.

Ducks in 7 Oilers feeling confident but their defence isn't all it's quaked up to be.

Rangers in 7 While a summit series would be intriguing, too much Ranger balance. They have many vets who know what it's like to play for the Cup in 2014, so they are motivated. Sens are talented but like Mel Brooks said, "it's good to be the King!"

Caps in 7. The Leafs test was the best thing the Caps could ask for. Now they have a focus and they are loaded everywhere. Memorable series potential here!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I agree Preds. Hell, St Lou didn't think they were going to be here and moved Shattenkirk. I like 5 too.

Yeah, Ducks...although the top 4 D of EDM are playing really well - I was saying to the family, many MANY nights Larson deserves to be one of the 3 stars, but never ever is. He is amazingly solid, and he and Klefbom are very calm and efficient together. Klefbom is very good now heading quickly towards monster territory, that blast to tie game 5 makes my pants tight even on replay. Russell, I roll my eyes every time he handles the puck as he simply cannot make a good forward moving play, but Sekera can, and they are also pretty solid defensively and can both skate. 3rd pairing is where we have a lot of tire fires. Nurse in 3-4 years will be wayyyy better. Benning/Gryba and whoever is up from the farm are just trouble and more trouble. Anyhoo, Ducks in 6, though Edmonton did play them very well this year.

Rangers/Ottawa to me is a coin toss, I have no dog in the fight and don't know either team that well. Ottawa in 5.

Penguins dominate Washington, who were badly exposed by the Leafs. 5

Wow, that's a lotta short series'.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

leftysg said:


> Wild are out..


Oops, yup - I meant to say Preds - I fixed it  I really think St Louis is better than people think - I really hope Edmonton comes out of the west but I'm picking the Blues as my 'dark horse' to come out of the west. I'd like to see an Oilers vs Sens final but if I was a betting man I think I would be more inclined to bet on a Blues vs Pens Cup final.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It's just weird having a couple of days with no hockey--not that I watch every game, but even just checking the scores & stuff


----------



## Guitars & Cars (Apr 14, 2017)

keto said:


> Yeah, Ducks...although the top 4 D of EDM are playing really well - I was saying to the family, many MANY nights Larson deserves to be one of the 3 stars, but never ever is. He is amazingly solid, and he and Klefbom are very calm and efficient together. Klefbom is very good now heading quickly towards monster territory, that blast to tie game 5 makes my pants tight even on replay. Russell, I roll my eyes every time he handles the puck as he simply cannot make a good forward moving play, but Sekera can, and they are also pretty solid defensively and can both skate. 3rd pairing is where we have a lot of tire fires. Nurse in 3-4 years will be wayyyy better. Benning/Gryba and whoever is up from the farm are just trouble and more trouble. Anyhoo, Ducks in 6, though Edmonton did play them very well this year.
> .


More waffling than a Denny's at 7:30 am going on there with that Edmonton - Anaheim prediction. Praising the Oilers up and down but picking Anaheim. I was pretty excited at the outcome for the Oiler last night. Of course there's more to come and Anaheim is a beast of a team but you gotta be more on the bandwagon for those Oilers !! I think that during their regular season matchups the Oilers won more than Anaheim. 

I'm not in charge but I will allow you to revise your prediction  GO OILERS ! (In 6)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guitars & Cars said:


> I'm not in charge but *I will allow you to revise your prediction * GO OILERS ! (In 6)


You are the kindessest member here!


----------



## Guitars & Cars (Apr 14, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> You are the kindessest member here!


LOL .. Hardly ! But thanks !


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Will Pittsburg move on tonight over the Caps?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Guess not.
Hope Sens can get the first away win in their series tonight.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Sens score first!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

And again!


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

3-1 Sens after 2. Hope they can keep the intensity up and not sit on the lead.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I was hoping the Rangers would win because I would like to see Lundquist win a cup but I find myself rooting for the Senators. That Karlsson is some player.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Well done Ottawa. If Anderson can keep it up I think they have a shot against Caps or Pens. I don't want to see a repeat of 2007 final (Sens vs Ducks). I hope someone other than the Ducks can win the West, preferably Edmonton.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Go Ducks!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> I was hoping the Rangers would win because I would like to see Lundquist win a cup but I find myself rooting for the Senators. That Karlsson is some player.


Was disappointed my Rangers fell flat. Ottawa seems to have several heart string storylines that help bond a team into a unit that plays beyond their perceived talent. Good luck...hope it's the Caps you play. I'd like to see a government series.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

zontar said:


> Go Ducks!


Not directed at you, but Oilers already won this series. Now they have to win it again because 'upstairs' screwed up the review so bad in game 5.
There has not been that kind of debacle since the Dallas Stars/Hull fiasco in '99.
If the Ducks 'win' this series, it will be as much of a stain on the league and the Ducks.
Just wanted to get that on record _befor_e the puck drops for game 7.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Not directed at you, but Oilers already won this series. Now they have to win it again because *'upstairs' screwed up the review so bad in game 5.*
> There has not been that kind of debacle since the Dallas Stars/Hull fiasco in '99.
> If the Ducks 'win' this series, it will be as much of a stain on the league and the Ducks.
> Just wanted to get that on record _befor_e the puck drops for game 7.


Twice the officials missed the goalie interference call. No wonder Lucic was so upset. I don't particularly like him as a player but I have to agree with him when he said, "I don't know what goalie interference is anymore" and many analysts agreed with him.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oilers just didn't bring it last night.

Penguins really brought it last night.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keto said:


> Oilers just didn't bring it last night.
> 
> Penguins really brought it last night.


Too bad about the Oilers. But there is a huge upside to them and they finally have a very good goalie. The future looks bright for them. 

I would say we are looking at a Ducks/Penguins matchup for the finals. Penguins can't fly but they are great on ice.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I think Nashville is going to *crush* Anaheim. 5 max.

Penguins over Ottawa. 6


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keto said:


> I think Nashville is going to *crush* Anaheim. 5 max.
> 
> Penguins over Ottawa. 6


I hope you're right about Nashville.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

keto said:


> I think Nashville is going to *crush* Anaheim. 5 max.


I hope in physicality as well as wins.
Go Nashville! Go Ottawa!
I hope Pens-Sens doesn't turn out to be about what holds up longer, Crosbie's head or Karlsson's foot. I'm really looking forward to this series, 2 super-stars, hopefully all about skill.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jb welder said:


> I hope in physicality as well as wins.
> Go Nashville! Go Ottawa!
> I hope Pens-Sens doesn't turn out to be about what holds up longer, Crosbie's head or* Karlsson's foot.* I'm really looking forward to this series, 2 super-stars, hopefully all about skill.


I think Karlsson's foot will get better as time goes on. Also, the rest will do him well.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> I read an article after the first round that asked whether Flames fans will get behind the Oilers. My first thought was "Who cares?" My second thought was "I'd actually rather they didn't."
> 
> So, thank you.


Hey--it's in my blood--I bleed red...

It's also int he air & in the water--and that goes for most Oiler fans about the Flames...
Which is totally cool.


----------



## Guitars & Cars (Apr 14, 2017)

zontar said:


> Hey--it's in my blood--I bleed red...
> 
> It's also int he air & in the water--and that goes for most Oiler fans about the Flames...
> Which is totally cool.


As an Oiler fan (and hockey fan) I quite often find myself rooting for other teams in the playoffs. This includes the Flames, Leafs, Sens, Jets or the Habs. Also, plenty of American teams.... but Canadian teams first. 

Except the Canucks, never the Canucks, if they were playing ISIS I don't know which I'd cheer for. 

I don't think that being an Oiler fan means that you need to hate the Flames. Or the other way around. Quite the opposite, actually. A competitive rivalry is healthy, that doesn't mean that I would want the Flames fail. I'd much rather see a Canadian team win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Guitars & Cars said:


> As an Oiler fan (and hockey fan) I quite often find myself rooting for other teams in the playoffs. This includes the Flames, Leafs, Sens, Jets or the Habs. Also, plenty of American teams.... but Canadian teams first.
> 
> Except the Canucks, never the Canucks, if they were playing ISIS I don't know which I'd cheer for.
> 
> ...


Except that most of the players are still Canadian--and sometimes the US based team has more Canadian players than the Canadian team.
Or there may be another local connection, etc.
Sometimes I cheer for a team based on a player--so I am cheering more for the player than the team.
And while the Oiler fans here seem okay--I have met more arrogant & obnoxious Oiler fans than any other team in the NHL.
So I am glad you guys are not like that--and I do know others--and of course there are fans like that for teams I like as well--and I like to dis-associate myself from them.
As I am sure many here would as far as Oiler fans.
I think the recent playoff drought has somewhat tempered that for newer fans--but older fans & even some newer ones are prone to still live in the Gretzky era.
plus I have suspected the Oilers for years of tanking until McDavid came along.
they had too many 1st rounders not to make the playoffs--
Now with the draft lottery they weren't assured of the first pick that year (& didn't finish last)--but they were in the running.
I can be civil towards Oiler fans-and respect their players, etc.-but I don't have to cheer for the team.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guitars & Cars (Apr 14, 2017)

Obviou


zontar said:


> Except that most of the players are still Canadian--and sometimes the US based team has more Canadian players than the Canadian team.
> Or there may be another local connection, etc.
> Sometimes I cheer for a team based on a player--so I am cheering more for the player than the team.
> And while the Oiler fans here seem okay--I have met more arrogant & obnoxious Oiler fans than any other team in the NHL.
> ...


\

Obviously most of the players are Canadian. 

I was a fan through the Gretzky era, and was one of the fans that flocked to downtown Edmonton in 1984 for the first Stanley Cup win. I have been a Oilers fan since the 70s and have had Oilers season tickets for most of the last two decades. I have seen quite a few obnoxious fans from pretty much every franchise. Some rivalry is light hearted and some is mean spirited. The tone of your note seem to be more towards the mean spirited side, like you are one of the fans that fails to see that we're more alike than different. 

We're all in NHL small markets (except the Leafs) trying to support our team to ensure that we keep our teams viable and the NHL hockey culture alive in our cities. A rising tide lifts all boats. 

Seeing a team back in Winnipeg makes me happy. Seeing Canadian teams in the playoffs is exciting. I'm not going to be a dick about it and cheer against a Canadian team because it's not 'my team' ..... they're all my teams. I was glad that the Oilers and Flames weren't playing each other in the first round because that would ensure that one would be out for the second round. 

The sport matters in Canada and I like that. It's part of our Canadian identity. Sure, I've cheered for the Kings, Blackhawks, Rangers and some others over the years .... but Canadian teams are always prioritized. Get behind the teams that build our community, keep hockey relevant in Canada. Make kids like Gretzky, Crosby, Lemieux, Stamkos, McDavid and others want to play in the NHL. The reason why most players in the NHL are Canadian. 

That being said, one of the reasons that I find it so easy to dislike the Canucks has been the fans. And when I say fans I use the term loosely. The arrogant and obnoxious fans you speak have been Canucks fans in my experience. None of which seem to know a thing about hockey, more like a bunch of bandwagon jumpers. But, again, that's been my experience. 

As far as the " tanking until McDavid came along" comment...the notion is naive and ridiculous.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

As for small markets, I think Montreal would fit better in a large market. They not only have Montreal and its suburbs, but most of the rest of Quebec, much of the Atlantic Provinces and much or northern Ontario.


----------



## Guitars & Cars (Apr 14, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> As for small markets, I think Montreal would fit better in a large market. They not only have Montreal and its suburbs, but most of the rest of Quebec, much of the Atlantic Provinces and much or northern Ontario.


True. Additionally, being an 'Original Six' team they have a deep following everywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Guitars & Cars said:


> Obviou
> \
> 
> Obviously most of the players are Canadian.
> ...


Actually I get along with most of the Oiler fans I know & it's friendly rivalry stuff--not mean spirited--it's hard to pick up on tone while reading

but there are several Oiler fans that I know who go way beyond that & are mean spirited & obnoxious...

I just find it hard to switch things off & cheer for a rival...
The only time I have ever wanted the Oilers to win was when the Oilers winning helped the Flames--and even then it felt wrong.
Same with the Canucks--or when they played the Oilers...
And I do have some friendly fan rivalry with some Canuck fans as well.

I don't take it too seriously overall
It doesn't ruin my day when one team loses or another wins.
I do like a good game though--and the rivalry is part of it.
I also don't hold it against somebody that they cheer for the "wrong" team...

I do like that there is a team in Winnipeg--especially for the fans (& I do know many of those)--they tended to cheer for local teams while the Jets were gone but now they have the Jets--so that's their #1 team--and that's cool.
Some of them still have the local team after that--some don't--but it helps that the Jets are not in a division with the Flames, Oilers & Canucks--but that would be cool to see as well.

So no matter where the team is based--seeing the pros does get kids interested in hockey--I know a number of families where the kids are into hockey & their favorite teams are the Capitals or Penguins or the Red Wings, etc--they are no less hockey fans than those who cheer for the Canadian based teams.
And when it's the Olympics, World Cup, World Championships, etc--I do cheer for Canada--and the players who normally I wouldn't cheer for...

If the NHL required a team's players to be local--then I could get behind cheering for the Canadian based teams...

& there is the Seinfeld line that we are cheering for the sweaters.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> And anytime I come across a hockey fan who's a complete prick, or total and utter moron, they're inevitably a Flames fan.
> 
> So there you go.


I'm sure perspective matters in this...

And yes--every team has obnoxious fans---they often only watch games "their" team plays, and don't really take time to learn much beyond their team.
And they find it difficult to be friends with fans of other teams.
For me that makes it more fun to watch a game with fans of the otehr team--especially if the game ends up being dull--you have other fun.

I remember watching the Stamps & Esks in a pub in Edmonton--a small table of Stamps fans (& the Esk fan boyfriend of one of the women in our group)--the Stamps won and the Esks fans bought us a round...
So I know they're not all obnoxious. (Although they are out there as well)

I have also seen obnoxious Stamp fans picking on Eskimo fans after a game--and other Stamp fans sticking up for the Eskimo fans.
I don't like it in either direction.
It's one thing to joke about it--but don't make it personal or abusive.
And with the CFL the location matters more than the NHL--as it is a Canadian league, a smaller league and most of the players aren't millionaires...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I tend to go back and forth with teams I would like to see win. Although, I am a Leaf fan since being a kid, I would like to see the Penguins win the cup because I like Crosby and his style of play, along with Malkin, Kessel and a few others. I like players with skill, so I also really like watching Johnny Gaudreau, Connor McDavid, Eric Karlsson, Phillip Forsberg and others of similar skills. I don't like the rough stuff or chippy play and have turned the game off if it starts getting out of hand. That's why I don't like Getzlaf. He is a skilled player but I don't care for his attitude, so if the Pens, Predators or Sens win, I'm fine with that. The Ducks, not so much.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

4-0 Senators at 14 minutes into the game. Yeah!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jb welder said:


> 4-0 Senators at 14 minutes into the game. Yeah!


Unbelievable! I guess the defensive injuries are catching up to the Pens.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

4 from 9 shots, I think it may be more of Fleury having a bad night. Murray is in.
I don't expect the Pens to come back in this game, but we'll see whether they go back to Fleury next game.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jb welder said:


> 4 from 9 shots, I think it may be more of Fleury having a bad night. Murray is in.
> I don't expect the Pens to come back in this game, but we'll see whether they go back to Fleury next game.


You never know--Fleury has had his playoff issues before...
That said I hope the Sens do win this series.
At this pin with no real preference among teams left I'd like to see someone new win the Cup--so PReds vs Sens would be cool--although I'm not a fan either team...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

zontar said:


> You never know--Fleury has had his playoff issues before...
> That said I hope the Sens do win this series.
> At this pin with no real preference among teams left I'd like to see someone new win the Cup--so PReds vs Sens would be cool--although I'm not a fan either team...


Ever since visiting Nashville and attending a game I've been a fan. So with Toronto and Boston out (my firt 2 choice) Nashville was always my next team favorite to take the cup. I'm not a Sens fan but it wouldn't be such a bad thing if a Canadian team (especially one thats never won) took the cup. I'm hoping its the Sens and Nashville that can get in to the cup final. With the Pens injuries and how Sens is dominating I can see them making it. However those pesky ducks aren't gonna be easy to knock off. 
As far as the Sens I can't see them beating either the Preds or the Ducks.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

pretty much just cheering for the Sens at this point.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Guitars & Cars (Apr 14, 2017)

guitarman2 said:


> Ever since visiting Nashville and attending a game I've been a fan. So with Toronto and Boston out (my firt 2 choice) Nashville was always my next team favorite to take the cup. I'm not a Sens fan but it wouldn't be such a bad thing if a Canadian team (especially one thats never won) took the cup. I'm hoping its the Sens and Nashville that can get in to the cup final. With the Pens injuries and how Sens is dominating I can see them making it. However those pesky ducks aren't gonna be easy to knock off.
> As far as the Sens I can't see them beating either the Preds or the Ducks.


I've been to Nashville maybe 5 times. The city and people are awesome. Love it there. I love the energy of Team and the fans as well. 
I hope they beat the Ducks, it would be great to see them go to the finals. And yes, whichever team from the west wins will be dominant in the finals but it's a long road. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guitars & Cars said:


> I've been to Nashville maybe 5 times. The city and people are awesome. Love it there. I love the energy of Team and the fans as well.
> I hope they beat the Ducks, it would be great to see them go to the finals. And yes, whichever team from the west wins will be dominant in the finals but it's a long road.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I was there it was against Winnipeg. They were blowing their duck calls making fun of us. My wife and I were sitting next to a bunch of ladies who flew in from Winnipeg wearing their jerseys. The banter back and forth between us and the Nashville fans were a lot of fun and all good natured ribbing back and forth. The Preds fans were great.
I agree, every where we went the Nashville people were great. I really wanted to go back there this spring but my wife won out and we went to Jamaica. Which was also a lot of fun.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> When I was there it was against Winnipeg. They were blowing their duck calls making fun of us. My wife and I were sitting next to a bunch of ladies who flew in from Winnipeg wearing their jerseys. The banter back and forth between us and the Nashville fans were a lot of fun and all good natured ribbing back and forth. The Preds fans were great.
> I agree, every where we went the Nashville people were great. I really wanted to go back there this spring but my wife won out and we went to Jamaica. Which was also a lot of fun.


Not as many duck calls I'll wager and icing was limited to beverages!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Guitars & Cars said:


> And yes, whichever team from the west wins will be dominant in the finals but it's a long road.


If they don't beat the crap out of each other first.
Injuries are piling up. Now Gibson may be out. Typical 'last team standing' style playoffs.
Seems the Sens are maybe the least depleted team left?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Sense are taking it on the chin today tho, 0-5 last I looked mid 2nd.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keto said:


> Sens are taking it on the chin today tho, 0-5 last I looked mid 2nd.


And now the Sens are being beat senseless..........7-0.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes--ugly game--time to put it behind them...
Well it is do or die for them now...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You can only hold down teams with such a high powered offense for so long.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> You can only hold down teams with such a high powered offense for so long.


People make the mistake of thinking the penguins are all about Crosby.
They are a solid, tough, smartly built (ie well developed) team in almost every position, that has learned to succceed many times without him. If he retired tomorrow, they would still be a top 10 team.
Plus hockey isn't about having one star player, unlike, say basketball.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Bye bye, quackers. 
Barring a miracle, looks like we'll be in for an all yellow final round.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

jb welder said:


> Bye bye, quackers.
> Barring a miracle, looks like we'll be in for an all yellow final round.


And most likely another cup for the Pens. Although I'm really hoping for Nashville to pull it off.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Sens are hanging in for a game 7.
Extra rest for Nashville.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

In some ways I wish both theDucks & Preds had lost out as neither has good uniforms.
In one sense that shouldn't matter--but if I am watching the game--I'd like to see uniforms that look good.
But the Preds winning fits with seeing new teams make it to the finals--and possibly a new team winning...
(Which will happen-if the Sens win game 7--although the Sens have been to the finals before...)


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Drat. Can't complain much with the Sens getting to double overtime in game 7 though. 
3 of 4 Pens wins over the Senators were by 1 goal. I think if the Sens would have had _any_ kind of power play whatsoever, they could have probably taken the series, maybe the Cup. I doubt Anderson will get another shot at it.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I agree @jb welder. No one should be looking down their nose at the Sens. They had a legit run.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Drat. Can't complain much with the Sens getting to double overtime in game 7 though.
> 3 of 4 Pens wins over the Senators were by 1 goal. * I think if the Sens would have had any kind of power play whatsoever, they could have probably taken the series, maybe the Cup.  *I doubt Anderson will get another shot at it.


You have a valid point there.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

If the Rangers had a decent power play they probably get by the Sens and maybe take the Cup. Puck luck and injuries play such a big role. Hoping to see a Preds Cup but that crazy logo...how did that sabre cat ever happen in a music city such as Nashville!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Good point. Rangers finished with more points than most of the Atlantic div. teams, just got hung out as a wild card due to the strength of the Metro division.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well since my preference for the last couple of rounds was to see a team that hadn't won it, win the Cup--that means for at least 4 games I will be cheering for Nashville.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so getting tired of the offside challenge rule. May as well make every missed call reviewable, have lawyers on the bench, medical examiners etc.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I am so getting tired of the offside challenge rule. May as well make every missed call reviewable, have lawyers on the bench, medical examiners etc.


The games will take as long as cricket matches


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

After game 1, I read the following article which mentioned Rinne's record against Pittsburgh, and the supposed 'curse'. I was pretty skeptical, but after seeing the second game, maybe there's something to it. 

Ron Cook: As usual, Predators goalie Pekka Rinne stumbles against Penguins


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jb welder said:


> After game 1, I read the following article which mentioned Rinne's record against Pittsburgh, and the supposed 'curse'. I was pretty skeptical, but after seeing the second game, maybe there's something to it.
> 
> Ron Cook: As usual, Predators goalie Pekka Rinne stumbles against Penguins


Some goalies have some teams' number --and some teams have some goalie's number....


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Home ice seems to have some real significance so far. 
Really impressed with the Nash organization and fanbase so far. It's much more viable than I had previously thought.

Now that both teams have shown they have the ability to win(and lose), it should get real interesting now.
In my family pool, I have NSH in 7. I'm still comfortable with that.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm thinking whoever wins game 5 will take the series.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jb welder said:


> I'm thinking whoever wins game 5 will take the series.


it often happens that way.
Nashville still has to win at least one in Pittsburgh--if they win game 5 that gives them a big boost for game 6.


----------



## mugtastic (May 25, 2010)

leftysg said:


> If the Rangers had a decent power play they probably get by the Sens and maybe take the Cup. Puck luck and injuries play such a big role. Hoping to see a Preds Cup but that crazy logo...how did that sabre cat ever happen in a music city such as Nashville!


a sabre tooth was found during some construction in 1971 - some of the bones are on display in the stadium. would love it if subban could get a cup first year after being dumped like kessel did last year.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Last night was ugly.
I'm gonna lose interest if this is the way the game is going to be officiated. Nashville deserved to lose, but the refs/league need to be more impartial in this.
it sets a bad tone when Crosby can pretty much do whatever he wants when his team is way up in score.
Theres been other examples thoughout the series.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

well, that was an unsatisfying final, for me at least. bravo to Nashville for showing class and not getting stupid out in the streets, like, well...


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Anybody nervous about losing any of your team's players to the Golden Knights? I think Perrault and Armia may not be protected, and they can both be major x factors on any given night.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Oops, I was just informed that Endstrom waived his no-trade clause so Perrault and Armia are likely safe. Bring it on Vegas.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

The Leafs just signed Marleau!!!


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

colchar said:


> The Leafs just signed Marleau!!!


Nice, Marleau's experience will be a big addition to all the young talent.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Apparently they made a big push for both Marleau and Thornton. Word has it that Pittsburgh wants Bozak so they could have traded him had they landed Thornton but Joe officially signed with the Sharks today.

Now I wonder if JVR gets flipped for a defenceman?


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

That would have been something if they landed Thornton.

Winnipeg got involved in the free-agent party; they signed Steve Mason. He didn't do great last year, but I'll bet he proves to be a huge improvement over Winnipeg's goaltending core from last year. They managed to unload Pavelec too. Good moves, I don't know how I missed those before today.


----------



## StrummingBob (Jun 12, 2017)

What do you guys think of the Golden Knights chances this year? Bleacher Report did a nice right up about their roster and it seems they should be semi-decent at least.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

StrummingBob said:


> What do you guys think of the Golden Knights chances this year? Bleacher Report did a nice right up about their roster and it seems they should be semi-decent at least.


They did pretty well in the draft. I was a little jealous of the Fleury acquisition.


----------



## StrummingBob (Jun 12, 2017)

NoTalentHack said:


> They did pretty well in the draft. I was a little jealous of the Fleury acquisition.


I think I will always be jealous of a team landing Fleury.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

StrummingBob said:


> What do you guys think of the Golden Knights chances this year? Bleacher Report did a nice right up about their roster and it seems they should be semi-decent at least.



They won't be good, but they won't be an embarrassment like some previous expansion teams. Fleury will go a long way to ensuring that.


----------



## Guitars & Cars (Apr 14, 2017)

Oilers have Draisaitl locked until 2025, and McDavid until 2026. Exciting, and it's going present some cap concerns but I'd rather have them both than not have them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Have a pretty good source says one of the Oilers has a substance abuse problem. Makes me sad.


----------



## Guitars & Cars (Apr 14, 2017)

keto said:


> Have a pretty good source says one of the Oilers has a substance abuse problem. Makes me sad.


TBH, I'd be surprised if it was just one. If I had half of the money at that age I can't say I would have got through it unscathed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

keto said:


> Have a pretty good source says one of the Oilers has a substance abuse problem. Makes me sad.



Hardly uncommon.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Toronto is a scary team. Its been so long since that has been true. Maybe its the time to revist 1967, except they are staring to look like a possible dynasty........
The Sabres alumni golf game had some great faces show up. It would be nice to see the Sabres become elite once again...........


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> Toronto is a scary team. Its been so long since that has been true. Maybe its the time to revist 1967, except they are staring to look like a possible dynasty........
> The Sabres alumni golf game had some great faces show up. It would be nice to see the Sabres become elite once again...........


I can't see that happening in Buffalo. The reason is that they just don't have a large enough population to provide enough revenue at the rink or from TV revenue. With a lack of revenue, they can't attract or keep enough elite players to become elite. Including the area around them plus the Ontario Niagara region there are only about 2.5 million people. That is very small market and most of those in Ontario are not Sabres fans.

Buffalo, New York Population 2017, 2016


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Remember when Buffalo took the cheapest team to the finals against Dallas? In the new NHL anything can happen..........


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> Remember when Buffalo took the cheapest team to the finals against Dallas? In the new NHL anything can happen..........


You are quite right. There is much more parity than there used to be.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I can't see that happening in Buffalo. The reason is that they just don't have a large enough population to provide enough revenue at the rink or from TV revenue. With a lack of revenue, they can't attract or keep enough elite players to become elite. Including the area around them plus the Ontario Niagara region there are only about 2.5 million people. That is very small market and most of those in Ontario are not Sabres fans.
> 
> Buffalo, New York Population 2017, 2016



The salary cap and equalization payments help to balance things out. If their owner is willing to spend to the middle of that cap and upwards towards the limit, they can be competitive. But if the owner cheaps out because of the lower revenues that you mention, then they are fucked.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Toronto is a scary team. Its been so long since that has been true. Maybe its the time to revist 1967, except they are staring to look like a possible dynasty........


Id like to believe that's true, I'm not as confident.
The new additions like Marleau mean little to me, other than maybe another veteran will mean they can get rid of dead weight like Martin the dinosaur at some point.
I think a lot of hope is pinned on Andersen. Id like to see him have the same year-over-year success as other goalies in the top 5 or so in the league...but wouldn't be shocked if he didn't.
Defense still sucks. Maybe worse...Is Polak coming back? I suppose Hainsey fills this gap...so ya, still sucks.

But its last years rookies that will make or break them. Just about all of them were consistently firing on all cylinders in production, minimal if any injuries etc. And I don't mean just the big 3 (Matthews, Marner and Nylander)...They got a lot of surprise value from Hyman and Brown as well. That's pretty special in todays league. It would be even more special if they all do it again. I cant eliminate the possibility of some sophomore slumps. In fact, i'd bet on it.
It doesn't feel to me like JVR is a great fit any more...although id love watching him play, itd be interesting to see what they can get for him on the market.
Doughty seems to be fishing for a trade....it would cost everything and the kitchen sink, but...hmm...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

StrummingBob said:


> I think I will always be jealous of a team landing Fleury.


meh...on most top 10 teams he'd be fighting for the #1 spot, as he was (and losing) in Pitt. Id love him as a backup in TML. Hes exciting to watch when hes playing well...but hes a heartbreaker of Toskala proportions when hes off. A few of those bad nights in TO, and the fans and media would have him checking in at CAMH with PTSD like so many crushed goalies before him.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Remember when Buffalo took the cheapest team to the finals against Dallas? In the new NHL anything can happen..........


well, the cheapest team WITH arguably one of the *top 5 goalies of all time*, in Hasek.
Mtl arguably has the best goalie in the NHL for the past few years. Even without the cheapest payroll, they haven't had much success. I think times have changed from even 10-20 years ago.
been a while since we've had a EDM vs CAR final.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Fifty years between Stanley and Gord...makes you wonder.

[video]


----------

